# Insurance



## 4zzy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi. i am insured fully comp on my gtr but one of my friend has written it off and he has insurance but will not cover my car. i am with aviva. will i be able to make a claim?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

highly unlikely. In most instances your insurance covers you (and any named drivers) to drive your car FC and, usually to cover other cars TP only. His insurance is probably either for him to drive TP only or maybe even not at all to drive other cars! 

If you gave him the keys or left the keys unattended and knew that he had the car then you haven't got a chance to claim from him unless you sue him and even then he took it with your consent so you've got no chance of winning that one. If he stole the car then the insurer will want the crime reference number from when you reported it and, if you reported it after the incident I doubt the police will be interested and suspect the insurance company will not take you seriously. Obviously if you did this then he faces a criminal prosecution. If you did this after the fact knowing it was a way to get some resolution then this is fraud (obtaining money or services by deceit) and is also perverting the course of justice and wasting police time.

All things considered maybe your mate (if he really is a true and genuine friend) should reimburse you out of his own pocket. Good luck!


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

i highly doubt it because he should've checked his policy on what was covered.. that could even twist with the police for him "driving without insurance"

nice welcome thread by the way


----------



## weetrav (Oct 25, 2006)

Dude......I feel your pain. Its happened to me. In the end me and my mate had to split the bill because he was skint and I couldn't bring myself to push him to pay the full amount/car value. Gutted!


----------



## 4zzy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you for all your help and i wish you all a merry christmas and a happy new year but not so happy 4 me :bawling:

I would like to break my gtr could anyone give me advice because i can't list anything
on this website as i am a new user. i would like to sell it complete as there is front end 
damage only. please advise me. thank you


----------

